
Question about GitHub and source code - melisgunay
What is the best way to correlate error logs and source code?<p>We have all source code managed by GitHub. We have exception logs that specify the line number of the offending code and the file name as well. Now we have to manually go to the source file and the line number after looking at the exception logs. Is there any tool that we can use to examine the exception logs and also the corresponding source code?
======
PaulHoule
I'd be glad to talk about this offline, see my HN profile.

